# In Brief- Canada recalls ship from theb Persian Gulf



## Redneck052 (5 Jun 2003)

---quote---

Jane's Defence Weekly- 28 May 2003.

In Brief-

---- Canada Recalls Ship From Persian Gulf ----

Canada has recalled the Halifax-class frigate HMCS Regina from the Persian Gulf after completing three months of a planned six month deployment of the international maritime force supporting the US-led Operation 'Enduring Freedom'.   The frigate   HMCS Fredericton and the Iroquois-class destroyer HMCS Iroquois remain.   However, the Navy is considering only one ship when they complete their deployments.

---unquote---

Question... Wasn't this the same deployment that a ship returned to Halifax due to a Sea King crash onboard?


----------



## SNoseworthy (5 Jun 2003)

HMCS REGINA is with the Pacific fleet. They‘ve been there longer than the HMCS IROQUOIS and HMCS FREDERICTON. It was HMCS IROQUOIS that had the Sea King trouble back in April. HMCS REGINA has been gone since February - one of its crew members is a member of my board.


----------



## ninty9 (5 Jun 2003)

Anyone know why the Regina was recalled?


----------



## SNoseworthy (6 Jun 2003)

According to the DND brief a couple weeks ago, it‘s because the threat level has diminished in the region and like several other navies, Canada decided to reduce its presence. In other words, it‘s all about money. Reports say the Afghanistan deployment coming up will cost upwards of a billion dollars. Reducing the navy‘s presence in the area will help save some money towards this.


----------



## ninty9 (6 Jun 2003)

Ahh.  My initial thought that there was something wrong and needed to come back to port.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SNoseworthy (6 Jun 2003)

No problem. And to confirm earlier expectations, the force will be reduced to one ship. HMCS IROQUOIS will be returning home, leaving the Freddie to be the sole ship in OP APOLLO. Looks like this operation is winding down as two Auroras will also return home soon.

Like the REGINA, it‘s being recalled since there isn‘t much work left to be done in the region. A two-month deployment - not an everyday occurance in the navy, lol.

  http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A25874-2003Jun6.html


----------

